# Swimtail Trailers



## Jim (May 11, 2011)

These look pretty neat!

https://lurepartsonline.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=2972


----------



## FishyItch (May 11, 2011)

Do you think they have enough of a profile? Most trailers have a little bit more "meat" to them. They do look cool though. Maybe they would have a longer life span because of how they attach to the hook.


----------



## Jim (May 12, 2011)

FishyItch said:


> Do you think they have enough of a profile? Most trailers have a little bit more "meat" to them. They do look cool though. Maybe they would have a longer life span because of how they attach to the hook.


 :-k I am not sure. Maybe on a 1/4 ounce jig?

I will order a couple and let you know.


----------



## poolie (May 12, 2011)

Those look cool. I may have to order a couple packs. I think they might be better on a spinnerbait than jig, but on a swim jig it might be just the ticket because sometimes you want a little more subtle.


----------

